# Setting Steps per Inch in Mach3



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

If you have ever wondered how to make sure your CNC Router is moving the distance you think it should be, then this video may help you. I show how to set up Mach3 by using the SET STEPS PER UNIT button. This method is much faster than calculating the setting manually.

Mach3 Tutorial - Setting Steps Per Unit - YouTube

This is just one of the tutorials I have in the works.

Here is a link to the written instruction for the tutorial. 

Mach3 Setting Steps Per Unit - THE MAKERS GUIDE

Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Even though I do not have a CNC, Bill, I like watching your videos.
Well made and informative....


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks James. That means a lot.

Bill


----------

